# Flu just getting started...



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

This article spews the excuse that "well the strain running isn't in there but get it anyway. (Too many babies!)"

But there are 4 strains that have been id'd so far....I bought the press that the one that wasn't getting old&young was running. Then I see their cases and mortality are up, so I go look and there are 2 a's and 2 b's listed on viral surveillance....so the press may "simplify it, you know, for "the public" but there seems to be a flu for about everyone running....
This week's map:








Texas has been red....it has increased a lot this week in the "northern trail" areas where ED68 has already been in there weakening immunity. 
That's the funny thing about these. One might think they would hit the coasts and grossly overpopulated areas first and worst but, doesn't always happen like that.

They do say all the strains going are not resistant to tamiflu...

CBS article http://www.cbsnews.com/news/flu-outbreak-spreading-rapidly-in-us/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So far so good. Few That missed work due to it or at least though t was ho knows for sure, they were sick for sure. Had my shot for what ever good it may or may not do.
Flu cost us big time when people start dropping.


----------



## 3forus (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm 46 and I just got over Whoping Cough , And I live to tell you , get a booster if your out of date, it is so rampant now. And it can kill you.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I live in a red state on your map and got the flu the week of Thanksgiving. Kicked the crap out of me for 5 days. Apparently the flu shot is not working against this strain as I know folks who got a shot and still got the flu.


----------



## 3forus (Sep 8, 2014)

RNprepper I was told although I had a tetanus shoot 8 years ago, it did little good as if you get said shot in the emergency room it does not have the pertussis part in it?? 

Thanks


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

scramble4a5 said:


> I live in a red state on your map and got the flu the week of Thanksgiving. Kicked the crap out of me for 5 days. Apparently the flu shot is not working against this strain as I know folks who got a shot and still got the flu.


Well we can't let anything like science or medical authenticity decrease profits! (Get the remedies that help prop people up and see them through it. It looks like a record year on the horizon. Funny year to be even less than the usual 25% accuracy even...but figures. Rains it pours...)

It was through here but not rampant. At least one of them tries really hard to impart some pneumonia as it burns through too.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm in a "moderate " state here in NC... despite that Tamiflu® is still flying off the shelves.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Here in North Texas we have been hit harder than I ever remember although deaths don't seem to be any higher. The thing I am noticing this year is the duration seems to be a lot longer than normal for recovery. This is the first year I have gotten it since getting out of the military and it kicked my butt in fine form and fashion for about three weeks straight! Since about November about half the folks I know have been hammered by it this year and it didn't matter what your age or previous health status was or if you got a vaccine this season or not, the havoc wrecked was about the same regardless.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

First ex-wife lives in Kentucky, now. My son told me she has the flu virus trapped in her body and is tormenting the poor, hapless virus as we speak.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Girlfriend who works at local hospital here in minnesota that in the wing she was in 20 of 24 people were there cause of the flu. And this is overflow cause is in the post op section. No operation I know of for the flu...


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

3forus said:


> RNprepper I was told although I had a tetanus shoot 8 years ago, it did little good as if you get said shot in the emergency room it does not have the pertussis part in it??
> 
> Thanks


Lots of ERs just give the Td (tetanus-diptheria) rather than the Tdap (Tetanus-diptheria-pertussus). If you have not had the Tdap and need a tetanus booster in the ER, *ASK for the Tdap*. The pertussis protection is important. The CDC advises every adult to get covered by the Tdap once. Then it is just the Td. Over time, the immunity we got from childhood pertussis vaccines has worn off. As a result there are massive pertussis outbreaks in some parts of the country (like the south west). Adults may get a mild case, but they can spread the disease to the little ones who get very very sick and may die. And to get flu on top of pertussus - oh that would not be good. BTW, keeping up with your tetanus boosters is really important. When SHTF, the number of cuts and burns will go up astronomically. Tetanus will be right up there as well. Not a nice way to die or nearly die. Totally preventable.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"And to get flu on top of pertussus - oh that would not be good."

So funny how these things just happen ~ like nature did it or something.....


----------

